# eye balls are red with a white discharge ?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I first got Stella, I noticed her eye balls were red. I knew that stress could cause this and she had razor burns all over her and was very itchy, so I did not think much about it. I thought it would go away.

However it has been 3 weeks and she is not under any stress , they continue to be red and about once a day I have to wash out this awful discharge from one of them... 

Right before I got her the owner took her in for a check up and shots ect. I have the records she was healthy and checked over very well $750 vet bill... any ideal what is going on? Do I need to be concerned? Thanks


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it both eyes? How long does it last for? I'd assume something simple like conjunctivitis, but if there are so many issues that can trigger redness in the eyes. If the sclera stay a bright red and dont return to normal, I would be a little concerned about hyphema, however discharge isnt often associated with it and it affects both eyes at the same time. 

For now, if the just look like mildly bloodshot eyes and you still see some normal white sclera, Id treat it like a simple conjunctivitis and alert your vet if there are an changes.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm just guessing here, Carley's mom, but it sounds like it might be conjunctivitis. Does she appear to be light sensitive? Whatever it is it, I hope you manage to get it cleared up soon!:clover:
*
Excerpted from WebMD, Healthy Dogs:*
*Conjunctivitis in Dog*
Conjunctivitis , sometimes called red eye or pink eye, is an inflammation of the conjunctival membrane that covers the back of the eyelids and the surface of the eyeball, up to the cornea. It is one of the most common eye problems in dogs.
The classic signs of conjunctivitis are a red eye with a discharge. Conjunctivitis is not usually painful.If the eye is red and the dog is squinting and shutting the eye, consider the possibility of keratitis, uveitis, or glaucoma. Any delay in treating these conditions can lead to blindness.

When the discharge involves both eyes, suspect an allergy or a systemic disease such as canine distemper. When it involves only one eye, consider a local predisposing cause such as a foreign body in the eye or hair rubbing on the eye.

The eye discharge in conjunctivitis may be clear (serous), mucuslike (mucoid), or puslike (purulent).A stringy, mucoid discharge suggests the dog may have inadequate tear volume, a problem associated with keratoconjunctivitis sicca.In fact, this is the most common cause of conjunctivitis in dogs.
Serous conjunctivitis is a mild condition in which the membranes look pink and somewhat swollen. The discharge is clear and watery. Serous conjunctivitis is caused by physical irritants such as wind, cold, dust, and various allergens such as those that cause allergic blepharitis. Allergic conjunctivitis is often accompanied by itching, and the dog will rub his face. Some viral agents will cause a clear discharge as well.
Follicular (mucoid) conjunctivitis is a condition in which the small mucous glands (follicles) on the underside of the nictitating membrane react to an eye irritant or infection by forming a rough, cobblestone surface that irritates the eye and produces a mucoid discharge. After the inciting factor has been treated, the follicles may persist and the rough surface acts as a chronic irritant.

Purulent conjunctivitis is serous conjunctivitis that becomes infected. The usual culprits are the bacteria Streptococcus and Staphylococcus. The conjunctiva is red and swollen. The eye discharge contains mucus and pus. Thick secretions may crust the eyelids.

Treatment: Any underlying cause of conjunctivitis should be corrected. Dogs with recurrent or persistent conjunctivitis should be tested for keratoconjunctivitis sicca.

Serious conjunctivitis can be treated at home. Flush the eye three or four times a day with an over-the-counter sterile saline eyewash or artificial tears. Notify your veterinarian if the eye appears to be getting worse.
Mild cases of follicular conjunctivitis respond to antibiotic and corticosteroid eye ointments prescribed by your veterinarian. In resistant cases, the follicles may need to be destroyed by chemical cauterization.
Purulent conjunctivitis requires veterinary examination and treatment. It is important to remove mucus and pus from the eyes, as well as pus and crusts that adhere to the eyelids. Moisten a cotton ball with sterile eyewash and gently cleanse the eye. Warm, moist packs may help loosen crusts. Repeat as necessary and apply topical antibiotics as prescribed by your veterinarian (see How to Apply Eye Medicines, page 174). Continue topical antibiotics for several days beyond apparent cure.

Note that corticosteroids and eye medications containing corticosteroids should not be used in dogs with purulent conjunctivitis because they impair the local inflammatory response that fights infection. Bacterial culture and sensitivity tests are indicated if the conjunctivitis does not improve.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Both eyes are red, but only one has the discharge. I think I will take her to the vet tues. I just don't want to take any chances. Thank you all so much.


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

:dazed:Sounds like Conjunctivitis. That's what my eye's looked like when I contracted it. :dazed: lol... If so, it should be an easy fix: flushing eye's and either an antibiotic or an eye salve. Get well soon, Stella baby! :flowers:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Took Stella to the vet. The good news is that he doesn't think there is anything wrong with her eyes. He thinks that is just the way her eyes look... 

Bad news is that I had her outside to potty before taking her and my SIL's Beagle bit her... she had to get 3 stitches ! 

Stella caused it. My SIL came outside to say , "Hello". Stella started running at her barking (she has never met her) and the Beagle was like...not my mom! She sent her back bleeding.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear! What would have been a good news day took a bit of a bad turn, that stinks! hwell: I hope in-law relations remain intact, and the family Beagle and newest spoo learn to get along. It sounds like the incident was understandable, from a canine POV. Seems like you were simply meant to spend some money at the vet's today, _ugh! _Happy for the news that Stella's eyes got the okay. Hope her boo-boo heals fast! :dog:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Stella.....she thought she was being your hero! Glad the eye thing is nada, hope she and the beagle 'make up' & your world becomes right again!


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad it isn't serious (either the eye's or the nip). Lou's eyes run and I am constantly de-boogying them, the vet basically said, well, he is a poodle. I didn't know Beagles were so protective. Hopefully their next meeting will be way more friendly.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! Her skin was just ripped, but she was so good standing there , the vet said she was a keeper! lol He remarked about how calm she was, I could not help but laugh. She is wild, but only outside. 

That Beagle would go after a bear if it got near her family. She is so funny, over weight, but cute. 

Yes, we are all still friends. The dogs had met before, had Stella not acted the way she did , everything would have been fine...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I beagle mix as a child and it was very protective. I have seen u tubes of beagles going after bear when near their family so your SIL beagle probably would too. Poor Stella. Just not her (or your) day.


----------

